# Likeminded reviewers



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was thinking, that it would be fun, if some of us all bought one bag of the same coffee every month, then reviewed it. No idea yet, how to set the criteria for what to purchase, from who etc etc. but, if anyone is interested in the basic idea, let me know on this thread and we will see how it develops. I know we all have different palates, so ideally a mix of espresso drinkers with milk based.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting idea. We kind of do this on the In My Mug thread but thats weekly


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And has bean coffe is it not?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a great idea, does seem to suit the subscription scenario, so that everyone gets the same coffee, same roast date, same kind of delivery time.

However, I'll be back to HasBean's IMM after I've worked through the SQM competition pack.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If I get my way hasbean will be way down the lt!

This is more specific than in my mug


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes IMM is a Has bean subscription.

Way down the list you mean?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> It's a great idea, does seem to suit the subscription scenario, so that everyone gets the same coffee, same roast date, same kind of delivery time.
> 
> However, I'll be back to HasBean's IMM after I've worked through *the SQM competition pack*.


How did you find this?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would be keen to dip in and out of this but the issue we might have is I wouldn't be keen to buy something if I know that it isn't going to be to my tastes (too dark a roast etc).

Saying that I expect to re subscribe to IMM again when my life calms down a bit (post wedding).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I would be keen to dip in and out of this but the issue we might have is I wouldn't be keen to buy something if I know that it isn't going to be to my tastes (too dark a roast etc).
> 
> Saying that I expect to re subscribe to IMM again when my life calms down a bit (post wedding).


I think if Has Bean has be ommited from consideration straight off the bat (with ''!'' for good measure) then you may be dissapointed.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> How did you find this?


Only tried the La Buitrera so far & loving it. Snatched defeat from the jaws of victory a couple of times today with CCD & Aeropress, but just had a good Aeropress (probably a shade under) & really got the "champagne sparkle" (had thought it was enthusiastic hyperbole, but dammit, if it's not actually there!). Previous brews were all in the Sowden which were steeped until maximum sweetness (syrupy, tropical fruit). I'll hit the Vunga tomorrow.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> If I get my way hasbean will be way down the lt!
> 
> This is more specific than in my mug


There are other roasters that do a 1-2 bag/month espresso subscription, like James Gourmet & Squaremile.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let me clarify. I have used Hasbean on and off over 13 years. Since the roasting scene changed when Steve expanded, I find the beans that I have tried disappointing. I cannot say blanket, that all of his beans are no good, but I am sating that IMHO, other roasters have progressed and overtaken them, and for me, they no longer have the god like status some hold them in on here.

horses for courses I guess...and anyway, why would I want to replicate in my mug?

the whole point was for those who wanted to partake, buying an agreed pack of beans once a month.

I would say that I choose the first beans, and whoever comes in next the second choice, etc etc


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> horses for courses I guess...and anyway, why would I want to replicate in my mug?


Who suggested replicating In My Mug? I simply mentioned that a similar style thread already existed on the forum (which has created an approach to scoring a common coffee each week/month - might be of use to you)

Why does every post from you take a confrontational/defensive stance?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who did I confront? It was you who said there was already something similar, not me!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Having just signed back up to IMM I won't be able to look at more coffee. As previously mentioned there is the IMM thread and also the what's in your cup thread which could be re-ignited. Probably hard for people to participate where there are subscriptions in place but a good idea.

Maybe a more generic thead on seasonal recommendations so we can share what we are really enjoying and encourage others to try?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey, it was just a thought and can be adapted to anyone and anything, I think!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It would be nice to perhaps try one bean from each of the roasters and perhaps suggest that they themselves recommend a bean for the evaluation, thus allowing them to showcase their stuff


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

If it was discounted for members for a limited time, like a recommended "group buy" then may help uptake.


----------

